# Winn Grips by AR - What size should I use?



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I am renovating a St Croix 7' heavy action SCV baitcasting rod and want to use AR Winn grips (fore, rear, and butt/cap). I have never built a split grip rod before. Does the length of the rod determine how long the butt size should be or can I use either size (in this case 2 3/8" or 4 1/4")?



Thanks

Ron Beloff


----------

